# Help with PMV Requirements (Filipina applying visa in Singapore)



## faith_pmw (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi!

My Fiance and I are planning to lodge our Fiance Visa Application on January 2012. I am from the Philippines and I am currently working in Singapore. My fiance is Australian citizen. We have been in a relationship for 2 years and 9 months. We visit each other alternately every 3 or 4 months. My questions are:

1. On the checklist, I will be needing a notarized copy of my passport and birth certificate. Does this need to be notarized by the Philippine Embassy in Singapore or any notary public in Singapore will do?

2. Do we need to provide an evidence of no previous marriage?

3. What should the statement of support contain? Does this need to be notarized as well?

4. About the 2 page statement of the history of relationship and future plans - is this just a simple statement signed by us or does it need to be a statutory declaration?

5. We do not have chat logs since we always talk on the phone or on skype and we wont be able to provide evidence for this. what we have are plane tickets and photos of us starting from the day that we have met. will that suffice?


6. Do I need to provide bank statements and copy of my Diploma as added documents? Or we should just stick with what is in the Check list?

7. Can I lodge my application here in Singapore or is it better to lodge the application in the Philippines?

Any feedback or tips will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you very much


----------



## lovelycaterpillar (Apr 14, 2012)

*hi*

hi faith,

are u still in singapore?

im also in singapore working here and have an australian boyfriend. we are planning to apply for our fiancee visa next year on jan 2013..

have you already applied yours?


----------



## go tham (Mar 2, 2012)

faith_pmw said:


> Hi!
> 
> My Fiance and I are planning to lodge our Fiance Visa Application on January 2012. I am from the Philippines and I am currently working in Singapore. My fiance is Australian citizen. We have been in a relationship for 2 years and 9 months. We visit each other alternately every 3 or 4 months. My questions are:
> 
> ...


Hi
Just take it one step at a time
1. Any notary or person eligible to notarise is sufficient
2. Proving your single status is important for the PMV, so you should get on that.
3. You should include the sponsor application but if it refers to an AoS being needed, you are looking at old material. Whatever extra the CO needs, they will request.
4. You need to have the statement notarised but it does not need to be a stat dec format
5. Sounds as if the evidenciary stuff is ok, include the bank statements for sure but don't overkill with data.
Best advice is read the partner migration booklet which is available on line and go carefully, precisely, through the checklist, making sure the information is clear to you and that you follow it to the letter.
The best application is the one that is correct and complete on the day you lodge it.
Have someone else you respect take another look at it and the checklist before you submit it and you should be fine.


----------



## Loran (May 5, 2012)

Hi, I am from the philippines too living and working in singapore for almost 12yrs..I got engaged to Oz citizin early this year..we are planning to lodge a fiance visa in july..do i need to go back home or here in singapore. we need help! thanks in advance


----------



## go tham (Mar 2, 2012)

Loran said:


> Hi, I am from the philippines too living and working in singapore for almost 12yrs..I got engaged to Oz citizin early this year..we are planning to lodge a fiance visa in july..do i need to go back home or here in singapore. we need help! thanks in advance


I think the answer depends on your needs. Having some local wisdom looking at your application may help you. Although the "eligibility" of your application is pretty straightforward to decide. The only real variable is the waiting time once you have a validly lodged application. You may have to go in for an interview, so you need to decide if you want to travel for that or Singapore makes more sense. The other issue is the amount of time it will take to process the application. You may want to look up the times at each of the consulates/embassies and decide which is better.
You only have to make sure you lodge offshore ( you can't lodge from onshore)
Good luck!


----------



## Loran (May 5, 2012)

lovelycaterpillar said:


> hi faith,
> 
> are u still in singapore?
> 
> ...


hi lovely, have you visited Australian embassy here in singapore? Are you ready to play the waiting game? Processing time takes 10 mos.. So frustrating


----------



## lovelycaterpillar (Apr 14, 2012)

Loran said:


> hi lovely, have you visited Australian embassy here in singapore? Are you ready to play the waiting game? Processing time takes 10 mos.. So frustrating


Hi LOran,

Ha? 10mos? For PMV? Are u serious? I havent applied yet, but when I called 2 months ago, the officer said its only 5-8months. We are planning to apply for it next year around 1st quarter of next year. Because my boyfriend move to Queensland and He just recently started his work...

I only visited Australian Embassy when I am applying for a tourist visa, and I am applying again this august because I am going to visit him on September. How's your application?


----------



## Loran (May 5, 2012)

I called 3 weeks ago and they told me 10 mos..I am going to Sydney on Nov but haven't applied my tourist visa.. My boyfriend is coming here in July we wanted to visit the embassy together. What are the requirements for tourist visa? Thanks...have a great day


----------



## lovelycaterpillar (Apr 14, 2012)

Loran said:


> I called 3 weeks ago and they told me 10 mos..I am going to Sydney on Nov but haven't applied my tourist visa.. My boyfriend is coming here in July we wanted to visit the embassy together. What are the requirements for tourist visa? Thanks...have a great day


Hi ms. Loran,

its just easy to get tourist visa here.. of course you need the subclass 676 application and answer all the questions. your bank statement, certificate of employment from your work, itenerary, copy of your passport and PR id. if your boyfriend will support you or if your intention is to visit your boyfriend, he needs to photocopy his passport. if you will be staying with him at least a copy or proof that he can afford to accomodate you. its just easy dont worry...  also there's a fee and every july they increase it, the first time last year i only paid 145 and this march i think i paid for 150 plus or 170 plus.. anyways, all the requirments you can check at embassy of australia in singapore.

when did you applied for your PMV?


----------



## Loran (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the great Info...we will decide in July whether we lodge our application here or in the Phils as my work contract is finishing in Nov.. I will let you know then...


----------



## Loran (May 5, 2012)

Hi lovely, do i need to go for medical checks and interview for tourist visa? Thanks a lot


----------



## lovelycaterpillar (Apr 14, 2012)

Loran said:


> Thanks for the great Info...we will decide in July whether we lodge our application here or in the Phils as my work contract is finishing in Nov.. I will let you know then...


hi Loran,

last month i also asked the immigration, if i can apply my PMV here or in the Philippines, the australian officer said that if I still have a valid work permit, then I'll apply here, GOD BLESS you in your preparation of documents!


----------



## Loran (May 5, 2012)

What if we lodged our application together? We dont have much photos together he visited me in the phils last 2010 but i lost my camera all photos in it. We dont really email each other as we talk in skype everyday...that's one thing really bother me...our proofs.


----------



## faith_pmw (Nov 21, 2011)

lovelycaterpillar said:


> hi faith,
> 
> are u still in singapore?
> 
> ...


Hi! Sorry it took me ages to reply.

I have applied for the visa last January and we are still waiting for the result here in Singapore.

You have a lot of time to gather up all the paperworks. I suggest you start soon 

Good luck to us


----------



## faith_pmw (Nov 21, 2011)

go tham said:


> Hi
> Just take it one step at a time
> 1. Any notary or person eligible to notarise is sufficient
> 2. Proving your single status is important for the PMV, so you should get on that.
> ...


Hi Go tham! Thanks for the reply. I have already applied for my PMV but I have not heard from my CO yet. Hopefully I have given them all the documents that they need.


----------



## faith_pmw (Nov 21, 2011)

Loran said:


> I called 3 weeks ago and they told me 10 mos..I am going to Sydney on Nov but haven't applied my tourist visa.. My boyfriend is coming here in July we wanted to visit the embassy together. What are the requirements for tourist visa? Thanks...have a great day


10 months? 

When I lodge my application last January, they told me about 5 to 8 months.

I've been reading the thread of the PMV application from the Philippines and it seems like they are being granted their visa in 3 to 4 months time. I have been waiting for 5 months and its so frustrating. It is so difficult to make all the wedding arrangements from here.


----------



## faith_pmw (Nov 21, 2011)

Loran said:


> Hi lovely, do i need to go for medical checks and interview for tourist visa? Thanks a lot


Hi Loran,

You do not need a medical for tourist visa but it might be case to case basis. I have been granted a tourist visa a few times and they have not required me to get medical checks. As for the interview, on the second time I applied for a visa they just asked me a few questions about my bf.

Cheers,
Rowie


----------



## faith_pmw (Nov 21, 2011)

Loran said:


> What if we lodged our application together? We dont have much photos together he visited me in the phils last 2010 but i lost my camera all photos in it. We dont really email each other as we talk in skype everyday...that's one thing really bother me...our proofs.


Hi Loran,

My fiance was with me when I applied for my PMV. I don't think it will help speed up the application process but its a big help for me knowing that he is beside me. Its good for moral support thats what I'm saying 

You do not need alot of photos together. Just a few will do but make sure you add caption which includes the date and location where it was takn. And if you travel together, you can include hotel accommodation and your flight tickets as evidence.

We also do not have emails and chat logs because we talk on skype so we submitted a statutory declaration stating why we do not have such proofs etc.

Hope that helps


----------



## lovelycaterpillar (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi guys! Lovely here....  how's the update of your applications? I'm planning to lodge mine either on feb or march....


----------



## lovelycaterpillar (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi faith!

Lovely here. How's ur application? I'm planning to lodge mine on either feb or march....  how are u?



faith_pmw said:


> Hi Loran,
> 
> My fiance was with me when I applied for my PMV. I don't think it will help speed up the application process but its a big help for me knowing that he is beside me. Its good for moral support thats what I'm saying
> 
> ...


----------



## faith_pmw (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi lovely. I got my visa approved last july 12. 6 months after i lodge my application and exactly 5 months before my wedding. Good luck on your application


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

Loran said:


> hi lovely, have you visited Australian embassy here in singapore? Are you ready to play the waiting game? Processing time takes 10 mos.. So frustrating


Hi Loran,
Did u lodged your PMV? Where did you lodge it?


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

faith_pmw said:


> Hi Go tham! Thanks for the reply. I have already applied for my PMV but I have not heard from my CO yet. Hopefully I have given them all the documents that they need.


Hi Faith..may i ask u,when did u lodge your PMV application and where?
If u lodge your application there in Singapore how did you get your NBI clearance and CENOMAR?


----------



## lovelycaterpillar (Apr 14, 2012)

faith_pmw said:


> Hi lovely. I got my visa approved last july 12. 6 months after i lodge my application and exactly 5 months before my wedding. Good luck on your application


congrats and GOD BLESS u faith!

my australian boyfriend from queensland and i have decided to submit it on january.. i am in the philippines at the moment for a short vacation and i will be back next month, i am planning to get an NBI here and I also need police clearance in Singapore right? how did you gather the requirements? can you share with us please? are u already in Australia? i have pictures of us together since last july 2011 visit and march visit... and last month he was here before i flew back to PH... i think that would be sufficient however like LORAN we always take on MSN we dont chat.. its either MSN or skype and i used prepaid cards to call him.can u share to me on how u gather ur requirements.. much appreciated.. thanks!


----------



## camille (Sep 25, 2012)

faith_pmw said:


> Hi lovely. I got my visa approved last july 12. 6 months after i lodge my application and exactly 5 months before my wedding. Good luck on your application


Congratulations faith_pmw!


----------



## faith_pmw (Nov 21, 2011)

allansarh said:


> Hi Faith..may i ask u,when did u lodge your PMV application and where?
> If u lodge your application there in Singapore how did you get your NBI clearance and CENOMAR?


Hi. I lodge my application at the Australian High Commission in Singapore. Please note that as long as are a resident of Singapore, you are eligible to lodge your application here. Work pass holder and PR.

I got my NBI clearance in the Philippines. I had to go back home just to get that. Then my family sent it through a courier.

About the cenomar and birth cert, i got it through NSO online service. It was sent together with the NBI.


----------



## faith_pmw (Nov 21, 2011)

lovelycaterpillar said:


> congrats and GOD BLESS u faith!
> 
> my australian boyfriend from queensland and i have decided to submit it on january.. i am in the philippines at the moment for a short vacation and i will be back next month, i am planning to get an NBI here and I also need police clearance in Singapore right? how did you gather the requirements? can you share with us please? are u already in Australia? i have pictures of us together since last july 2011 visit and march visit... and last month he was here before i flew back to PH... i think that would be sufficient however like LORAN we always take on MSN we dont chat.. its either MSN or skype and i used prepaid cards to call him.can u share to me on how u gather ur requirements.. much appreciated.. thanks!


Hi LOvey. Thanks 

Where in Queensland?

After I lodge my application, the CO gave me a list of additional documents that they need :
1. NBI clearance from the philippines
- since you are already in Pinas, I suggest you get one now. You can actually apply for an NBI clearance from Sg but its a long process. You have to go to the Philippine embassy for finger printing and they will send this to the Philippines ( go to the Philippine Embassy Singapore website for more info)
2. Singapore police clearance - you can only apply for this after you lodge your application because they need proofs that its for your visa application. On the day that I lodge my application, i went there to get a police clearance. You will be needing passport size pic. But they have a photo booth inside the building if you dont already have one. You also need to tell them the date when you first arrive in Singapore. As a resident of course. It only took me less than 20 mins for this.

3. Medical - they will provide you all the info for this. You just need to book an appointment.

For other documents, i gather pictures of us and air ticket or flight itineraries. I arranged this by date and put it on ms word. Make sure you put a caption under each pictures stating the date, location and identify everyone on the pics. State whether theres an event on that particular day as well.

For chat logs, skype conversation and call logs, we just made a statutory declarations. It states there that we communicated online and on the phone but we do not have copies of the said chat logs and call logs since we were on prepaid plans.

We did submit some call logs starting 2010 to 2012.

I am still in Singapore because I want to finish my project here before I settle in Au.

Hope this info will help you. Feel free to ask me for additonal question.

God bless


----------



## camille (Sep 25, 2012)

faith_pmw said:


> Hi LOvey. Thanks
> 
> Where in Queensland?
> 
> ...


Hi faith_pmw,

Did you submit the documents you mentioned when you lodged your PMV application-nbi, photos, chat logs?


----------



## camille (Sep 25, 2012)

faith_pmw said:


> Hi LOvey. Thanks
> 
> Where in Queensland?
> 
> ...


Hi faith_pmw,

Did you submit the nbi & other evidences such as photos, travel itineraries, chat logs, etc. after you logded your PMV application?


----------



## camille (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi faith_pmw,

Did you submit the NBI, photos, chat logs and other evidences after you logded the PMV application?


----------



## faith_pmw (Nov 21, 2011)

camille said:


> Hi faith_pmw,
> 
> Did you submit the NBI, photos, chat logs and other evidences after you logded the PMV application?


Hi Camille.

I submitted all requirements during lodgement except NBI clearance, police clearace - sg and medical.


----------



## camille (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks faith_pmv!

I'm just curious on how they process the PMV application in Singapore, I recently lodged mine. Did you go thru an interview? Do you mind if I ask who your CO is? 
Why is it that it took 6 mos before you got it approved, I was reading the thread on pmv in phils and they seem to process it faster in 3-4mos.
Was there a dependent child or family member that was included when you applied for the visa?


----------



## faith_pmw (Nov 21, 2011)

camille said:


> Thanks faith_pmv!
> 
> I'm just curious on how they process the PMV application in Singapore, I recently lodged mine. Did you go thru an interview? Do you mind if I ask who your CO is?
> Why is it that it took 6 mos before you got it approved, I was reading the thread on pmv in phils and they seem to process it faster in 3-4mos.
> Was there a dependent child or family member that was included when you applied for the visa?


There was no interview and they didnt even ask for additional documents. When I lodge my application, the CO handed a document and it says the current processing is 5 to 8 months. I hoped that it will be less than that.

I was disappointed it took 6 months for the approval. I thought it will be faster to process it here in SG But well i was wrong.

I was told one factor is the date od the wedding. We lodge it on Jan 9 and our wedding is Dec 2012.

Come to think of it at least we will still have 4 months to prepare and lodge the next visa while my pmw visa is still active.

And sorry because I dont think its wise to mention the CO name here.

There was no dependent or family member included.

When did you lodge yours and does it also state 5 to 8 months?


----------



## camille (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi faith,

We lodged last oct 23, and i was informed of 5-8 mos processing time here in SG.

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## lovelycaterpillar (Apr 14, 2012)

hello guys,

i dont know if you are still active in this site... but i need some help about statutory declarations under PMV 300. 

i know i need at least 2 from the side of my OZ fiance. We are a confused bout how the judges will witness it. Lets say I asked his mother and sister to fill up the form. after that does it means that it needs to be notarized? 

There's a part on page 2, "Before me, signature of qualified person".... this is the judge or any qualified person who can sign it right? We are really confused on how to fill up the page 2 of the form. 

Please do reply. I really appreciate. 

And also, did you submit your police clearance and medicals together? Because on the website, it says to wait for their advice. 

Thank you. Your reply is much appreciated. 

GOD BLESS!


----------



## lovelycaterpillar (Apr 14, 2012)

hi faith,

how are you? are you already in OZ?

i have some questions about statutory declation. How did you ask the qualified person to sign it. lets say his family we gave them each, and do we just need to go to a legal judge to sign it?

im really confuse. im looking forward on your reply to help me.

thanks faith!



faith_pmw said:


> Hi LOvey. Thanks
> 
> Where in Queensland?
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelycaterpillar (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi loran,

Lovely here, are you in australia already? How things go on your side? I have a quick question bout statutory declaration 888.. do you have this before as well? How did you go through with it? 

Thanks


----------



## faith_pmw (Nov 21, 2011)

lovelycaterpillar said:


> hi faith,
> 
> how are you? are you already in OZ?
> 
> ...


Hi.

Sorry for the late reply.

The information on how to fill up the statutory declaration is on the first page of the form. 

Anyways here is how i remember it. 
1. Fill out the form
2. Print a copy of valid ID. Passport, drivers license etc.
3. Go to a Justice of Peace to acknowledge the form and the ID.

Note that your family or friends will have to do this personally.

Hope this helps 

Good luck and God bless


----------



## JEdwards (Jul 5, 2012)

lovelycaterpillar said:


> Hi loran,
> 
> Lovely here, are you in australia already? How things go on your side? I have a quick question bout statutory declaration 888.. do you have this before as well? How did you go through with it?
> 
> Thanks


Hi lovely,

I also submitted my PMV application in Singapore. I didnt notice this thread here, sorry. By the way about the statutory declaration, yes I also did. I ask my husband parents to fill up and bring to the JP for authentication then they courier it to me.

Have got your visa?


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

JEdwards said:


> Hi lovely,
> 
> I also submitted my PMV application in Singapore. I didnt notice this thread here, sorry. By the way about the statutory declaration, yes I also did. I ask my husband parents to fill up and bring to the JP for authentication then they courier it to me.
> 
> Have got your visa?


hi JEdwards,

It's me lovely,

I have another user name themuel. SOrry i didnt open this forum for more than one year.

I am already married but im still here in singapore. We decided to get married in Singapore and hopefully this month we will be able to submit our Spouse 309. the time frame is getting longer and longer compare last year. now high risk country is upto 12mos compare to 8mos last time.

I bet you are already in Australia?

Themuel (lovelycaterpillar)


----------



## JEdwards (Jul 5, 2012)

themuel said:


> hi JEdwards,
> 
> It's me lovely,
> 
> ...


Hi Lovely,

Good to hear from you. Wish you will be able to gather all your documents as soon as possible and submit. I bet processing time frame has changed. And I believe you have to submit through vfs.global in Singapore. A year ago I apply direct to the Australian High Commission embassy. Hint, if you know when can you submit your application make an appointment sooner.

Yes, I am in Australia now I arrived last year July. Recently got my PR as well.

If you don't mind me asking, when did you get married?

Regards,

JEdwards


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

JEdwards said:


> Hi Lovely,
> 
> Good to hear from you. Wish you will be able to gather all your documents as soon as possible and submit. I bet processing time frame has changed. And I believe you have to submit through vfs.global in Singapore. A year ago I apply direct to the Australian High Commission embassy. Hint, if you know when can you submit your application make an appointment sooner.
> 
> ...


Hello JEdwards!

Thank you for your quick response! By the way, where abouts you in Australia? My husband is from Melbourne.

Your definetely right, processing time has been changed. From maximum 8 months now become maximum of 12 months both for PMV and Spouse for non-ETA holders. your right, unlike before we always go directly to Australian Embassy and submit our application. I only find this out when my husband and I went to Australian Embassy last March after our wedding to ask some questions and we were told that any enquiries or application will all be done by VFS located at the republic plaza in raffles city. worst, instead of paying the normal fee that we used to, there is already additional fee and this fee goes to vfs. what i really dont like were some of there customer service are not professional enough to give you the right application. I was about to come last May to June for Hillsong conference and a little holiday. When i submit my appplication and the desk officer seen the Hillsong Conference letter, he assumed right away I am attending a Business Conference and he wants me to apply for a business visa. I was a little skeptical like "????". anyways, I didnt managed to come down because when I applied for my tourist visa, my CO asked me to pass my Spouse VISA to approved my request. I think this is to avoid and ensure I am coming back to Singapore coz I heard it is easy to apply in Australia than outside.

Anyways, I didnt know that we need to make an appointment already. Is it only applies for Family stream visa? because I remember everytiime we apply a tourist visa I will just go directly to Australian Embassy and submit my application.

by the way I got married last March 26 this year. We are supposed to do a PMV last year but we just really wanted to get married in civil right away then do a formal wedding (religious vows in Australia).

crossed fingers hopefully, we will be able to submit it this month. its not really easy to gather documents.

How are you there?

I am happy to hear that you already got your permanent residency.

Have a good day!

Be blessed!


----------



## JEdwards (Jul 5, 2012)

themuel said:


> Hello JEdwards!
> 
> Thank you for your quick response! By the way, where abouts you in Australia? My husband is from Melbourne.
> 
> ...


You should have submitted your PMV before then just update when you got married. That's what we did our Plan A was PMV and plan B is to get married update to Partner visa. And thank God it worked. We had civil wedding in Singapore as well and had our Australian wedding last June 28, on time with my 2nd stage visa application. My husband is from Sydney.

Good luck to your paper work. If anything you may want to ask feel free.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## themuel (Jun 18, 2014)

JEdwards said:


> You should have submitted your PMV before then just update when you got married. That's what we did our Plan A was PMV and plan B is to get married update to Partner visa. And thank God it worked. We had civil wedding in Singapore as well and had our Australian wedding last June 28, on time with my 2nd stage visa application. My husband is from Sydney.
> 
> Good luck to your paper work. If anything you may want to ask feel free.
> 
> Wish you all the best!


Hi JEDWARDS!

I just lodge my applications now. And avac already scheduled me for an interview on 14november but it's not sure yet. If not necessary anymore the case officer will let me know.

Themuel!


----------

